# NBC In Philly



## DConroy (Dec 15, 2005)

Has anyone had problems receiving Channel 10(digital channel 67) in Philadelphia this weekend?

The Saturday hockey game was supposed to be in HD, but there was no signal.(I'm using DTV's OTA HR10-250 receiver).

The strange thing is, the signal meter showed about 97 strength, but did not show the station ID, and of course there was no picture.

Of course, its at the high end of the band(67), and there were terrential downpours. But, like I said, I had 97 signal strength, and had no problem with any other OTA local.

I don't think it was a broadcast rights issue either, since the channel did not return after the game, and their OTA weather channel(10-2) wasn't coming in either.

Anyone with any ideas?


----------



## digidan (Apr 24, 2006)

DConroy said:


> Has anyone had problems receiving Channel 10(digital channel 67) in Philadelphia this weekend?
> 
> The Saturday hockey game was supposed to be in HD, but there was no signal.(I'm using DTV's OTA HR10-250 receiver).
> 
> ...


A thread on AVS Forum says their transmitter is in need of a part and hoping it will arrive today.

1st weekend of playoff hockey and 'CAU-DT goes down, nice! Damn good thing the Flyers were not on NBC this weekend. I could have watched the game on WNBC-DT (CH 82 on D*) but I can't stomach watching the Devils play anybody.


----------

